# Kids Bass Tournament Trail



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Hey Everyone,

I just posted our new website for the 2011 Future Pro Tournament Trail.
I was a little behind in getting it done but thats what the Holidays do to you. www.FutureProTournamentTrail.com


Jim


----------



## Triton20X (Apr 11, 2008)

Man, your trying to make it tough on the little guys and gals!

The Dist.3 Youth Ponds and North Park can be very tough to catch a largemouth out of. 

At North Park are the kids gonna be able to spread out and fish off the rocks?
I know normally they only want you fishing off the deck.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Triton,

Definitely not trying to make it too hard for the young anglers.

We have a few more lakes we are looking at to add to the trail where the anglers will hammer them. I have worked with Dave at the Jackson Twp. community Kids Fishing Days for the last 4 years and I mentioned to him about the kids being able to fish off the rocks and there seemed to be no problem with it. I will meet with him before the season starts to go over last minute details. As for being a tough lake, I will agree it can be. But I have taken a few kids from my fishing classes over and they did very well. It has good quality fish.

Now I will have to disagree with you on the Dist. 3 Ponds. I host a kids fishing derby there and we have pulled over 20+ largemouth from thoes ponds during the events. The pond just inside the gate to the right had 3 fish caught pushing almost 3lbs and the pond behind it had 2 smallmouth caught from it. 

It going to be a fun Tournament Trail. We have alot in the works. We would like to add a few Privite ponds to the mix. We are waiting on a few call backs. If anyone has a pond they would recommend we would be glad to take a look........... thanks 

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Just curious if anyone from the OGF is considering have their future pro anglers fish this trail. We are posting information in a couple newspapers in early Feb. We curently have 2 anglers signed up to fish.:B

Jim


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

I plan on having my son fish as if our schedules will allow.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

We just added the Fifth stop on the Future Pro Tournament Trail. The Fifth stop will be Pleasant Acres lake just east of Louisville,Ohio. This lake will also be our stop for the championship this year. This is a privite lake with low fishing presssure. I have personally caught many fish between 3 and 5 pounds. I want to send a "Thank You" out to the Pleasant Acres Lake Association for allowing us to bring the Tournament Trail to their Lake.

Jim
Tournament Director


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this sounds awesome!! I def. want to try...hopefully I can....


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Steelhead Fever,

We have put some serious time into this trail. Its going to be awsome. We already had a company call and ask if we need a sponsor. We gladly accepted. We would appreciate any other sponsors that come along. To be honest I would like to secure a sunglass sponsor for the anglers. We all know what a difference sunglasses make no matter what kind of fishing you are doing. The calls are comming in from parents of possible anglers. I expect the amount of call to increase. I believe we are at 4 confirmed anglers that have paid entry fee and we will post them on the website as soon as pictures are taken. If you or anyone have any questions feel free to contact me.......216-233-1281.

Jim Jones
Tournament Director


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Louisville is by Canton correct?


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Correct. Rt.62 and Rt.44.


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings Everyone,

Just booked our last lake of the trail. We are ready to go. Thanks to everyone who offered ideas for the last spot of the trail.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Greetings everyone

We are down to just about 40 days before the kick-Off of the Future ProTournament Trail. We currently have 6 confirmed anglers ready to go. I have fliers out at numerous places about this kids trail. Had a few calls about fliers being available for print on the ogf. I will post them here later today. If anyone hasn't signed up but intends on fishing with us let me know.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

20 days left before the start of the Future Pro Tournament Trail. Had 2 anglers back out due to one moving in June and another due to a sports injury. We still have plenty of spots left for young anglers. Just recently had a meeting with a Catfish Tournament Director and we are looking to add a Catfish Series to the Future Pro Tournament Trail for 2012.

JIM


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

when and were is the meeting ???


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

FirstFlight,

I had the meeting scheduled the sunday before the 1st tournament but realized it was easter weekend. I am going tohave it during the week some evening i will post as soon as i get a ok from the place for the meeting. The turnout hasn't been great i think we have 4 now. had a few calls about it this week. I will post a meeting time as soon as i hear back.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Our kick off tournament is this Saturday 10am. If anyone has any last questions feel free to give me a call....216-233-1281.

Jim


----------



## bassangler120 (Mar 19, 2007)

Well the kids bass tournament trail kicked off this past Saturday. We have 5 tournament members to start. The weather was great however, the fishing was not. We had no fish caught due to a really bad winter fish kill. The kill was so bad they hauled fish out in a dump truck. However, if I new this I would have moved the event. These 5 anglers came out swinging. The ages of these anglers range from 11-15 years old. Their lure selection,color and presentation was amazing. They fish for 4 stright hours without stopping to trying to stick a fish for points for the season. I look for big numbers of fish from these anglers throughout the season. For those of you who might still have young anglers that want to join, its not too late. We have the current point standings and a event summary available on the website. www.FutureProTournamentTrail.com


Jim Jones
Tournament Director
"Future Pro Tournament Trail"


----------

